
The Trademarking of “Taco Tuesday” - ryan_j_naughton
https://priceonomics.com/the-trademarking-of-taco-tuesday/
======
a3n
Try "Tacos on Tuesdy," "We invite you to eat Tacos on Tuesdays," "Tuesday is a
Taco eating day," etc.

You could even write in small but not too fine print at the bottom of your
sign/ad that you have been told to cease and desist from using the Taco
Tuesday mark. This is merely a factual statement.

------
doctorew
Hope slackbot doesn't get sued...

